# Sturgeon!!!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

[attachment=0:1jhz2lqs]Windows Live Photo Gallery Wallpaper.jpg[/attachment:1jhz2lqs]
My son's been calling me every day trying to get me up to American Falls to fish for sturgeon. He's a millright and they have a job going on up there, so after work they head to the dam and do some fishing. What a rush!!!! These fish fight like nothing I've ever seen. Mine was maybe a touch over 5 feet long. Not big by sturgeon standards but a lot of fun to catch. Lisa's son, Trever, had one on that took 40 minutes to get to the boat and then snapped his 50 pound test. We both have bruises on our stomachs from the butt-end of our poles.

K2, you and Partner would have a blast up there. Musky fishing might never be the same again!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Great fun. I can't believe how old they get.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Loah, I heard they grow one foot every 10 years. I'm not sure on that but that would make that fish over fifty years old! Pretty cool to think about.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great Job longbow...I'm sure we'd have a blast...someday though I'm sure. Bruises oh yes we have them also mainly from leaning over the side of the boat unhooking the fish in the net. Looks like you had a great time handling the one you got too bad the other one busted off I'm sure it was a rush until that happened. Glad you had a great time and especially had fun with your Son and other relatives and/or friends. Thanks for sharing been a while since we've been teased with a Sturgeon report since LH2. So when you going again???


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! It is on my someday list... Catching a dinosaur fish like that would be a blast!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Headed up there right now! Just kidding! One day I will go for them though. I take it you have to have a boat? I don't know much about American Falls. Is that a lake or river? Is that in Idaho? My toon can't go out on "flowing" waters that is why I ask. Those fish make TM's look like minnows. 

Excellent work! Your experience is one I must have before I die. Thanks for the new life goal.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done longbow..

That's a good lookin' prehistoric fish!


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

Great picture and report. They do fight hard, no doubt. 

I'm no expert but you may want to consider heavier line. You mention your son's 50 pound line but in case you are using something similar: Our lightest line is 80 and I have 200 pound as well. The fish don't care about line size and it took me closer to an hour with a fish either 84 or 86 inches (can't recall), with 80 pound line, a two speed tuna reel and a tuna rod meant for tough fish. So with 50 it would have been a crazy long battle or maybe just a short one by a busted line, either one not great for the fish. Plus if you are using 50 pound line you must be using a 40 pound dropper line for your weight and although you are fishing from a boat and may not get as many snags, you may loose more weights with 40 pound line. I know some of the muskie fishers use heavier line that. Would be a bummer to hook into that trophy of a lifetime, only to break you off. Or you could hook that medium size nice fish and it dies too an hour long battle in 90-100 degree heat. 

I bet it was a rush, did it jump at all?


----------

